# Choosing Carpet for Hall Stairs Landing



## Noilheart (18 Feb 2010)

I recently redecorated my hall stairs landing area and now have to pick a new carpet.  I  looked in Clerys of Dublin and the choice there is enormous.  I'd like something contemporary and which won't look outdated in a short space of time. One thing I _am _sure of is I won't be going for a runner style.   Would appreciate comments on which carpet design is currently in fashion.   Clerys seem to carry a huge stock of samples of all kinds of carpet, some of them the very old-fashioned floral designs and also some very plain woven sort of styles.  I have seen red plain carpet in a hall recently and thought it looked very warm but don't know if this is outdated now or not.    My walls are a neutral colour by the way.


----------



## Leo (19 Feb 2010)

Note: Keep all recommendations for suppliers in the *Recommend tradesmen and suppliers* forum.
Leo


----------



## webbs (19 Feb 2010)

I dont think a plain red carpet is ever in or out of fashion I know people who have had red hall/landing carpet for 20 years or more. 

Shouldnt you be thinking more about what you like and so fashion doesnt come into it, if you like pink polka dots then go for it, its your house after all and dont worry about other peoples opinions


----------



## Noilheart (21 Feb 2010)

thanks Webbs. I liked nearly  all the carpets I viewed so far bar a certain amount I just couldn't tolerate the patterns of.  What I really want to know is what would be considered an up to date carpet as regards the design printed on it.  The salesman was not clear about this as I think he did not want to put me off any particular design or admit some of the designs are old-fashioned.  I would like my hall to look smart and contemporary and although I like some of the very ornate designs I think they would gvie a very out of date look to the house. 
By the way thanks to the person who told me they got their carpet in TC Matthews and I plan to have a look there soon.  I got your message notification by email but didn't take a note of your name but do tell me what colour you picked, thanks.


----------



## Rois (21 Feb 2010)

If I were changing my carpet now, I think I would opt for a candy-stripe design - I think these look great on hall/stairs/landing.


----------



## Complainer (21 Feb 2010)

If you have kids, choose dark colours that won't show up every stain or mark.


----------



## Grizzly (26 Jul 2010)

Noilheart said:


> I recently redecorated my hall stairs landing area and now have to pick a new carpet. I looked in Clerys of Dublin and the choice there is enormous. I'd like something contemporary and which won't look outdated in a short space of time. One thing I _am _sure of is I won't be going for a runner style. Would appreciate comments on which carpet design is currently in fashion. Clerys seem to carry a huge stock of samples of all kinds of carpet, some of them the very old-fashioned floral designs and also some very plain woven sort of styles. I have seen red plain carpet in a hall recently and thought it looked very warm but don't know if this is outdated now or not. My walls are a neutral colour by the way.


 
Would you not just choose a carpet that you like rather than one that is "fashionable"?


----------



## annR (26 Jul 2010)

Have a look in some of the interior mags - I find House 'n Home a great mag.  An issue from a few months ago had a whole section about carpets.  I seem to remember that pastel shades are 'in' at the moment - fits in with the whole floral theme.  However you need to keep in mind whether a pastel shade would suit your house.  Obviously dirt might show easily - I think personally it would be  disaster in a hall.  In no time at all you'd have track showing down the middle of it unless you had a rug on it as well.

No association with House n Home


----------



## iWill (26 Jul 2010)

*Noliheart;* Your decision to choose a carpet which reflects _modern tastes_ is laudable. Wanting one which reflects _current fashion_ is at odds with wanting a carpet which will not look dated in the near future. These are mutually exclusive. Designs which refer to _nature_, such as flora and fauna, tend to look 'old-fashioned' in modern eyes, while those which refer to the mechanical world, such as geometric shapes, appear 'of today' to us 'today types' 

Bear in mind also that *red dyes* tend to be affected by UV radiation more easily than other colours. This means that direct, unfiltered sunlight will cause these dyes to fade much sooner than virtually all other colours. Precisely why this is so, I really am not sure, but there is a solid scientific explanation for it.


----------



## dubgem (26 Jul 2010)

I agree that you should buy a carpet you like rather than what you perceive to be "fashionable".  But I would say that a plain, unpatterned carpet in on hall and stairs would be a nightmare to keep clean, every speck of dust, stray thread or crumb will show up as if personally spot-lit


----------



## fizzelina (26 Jul 2010)

brown / beige carpet tones can look nice with neutral walls and very easy to keep clean, I chose this for my stairs and landing.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Jul 2010)

I have a stripy carpet on my stairs and landing with the stripes varying between about 4mm and 8mm in shades of beige, brown and sort of sludgy green (sounds attractive, I know).  There was also a similar in reds/pinks in the shop. It doesn't show dirt much at all although it does look brighter after a good vacuum. My hall walls are also a neutral colour.
Sybil


----------



## browtal (26 Jul 2010)

As someone who spent many years in the design and fashion business, my taste changes with the fashions. 
With a big investment I will try to be a little sensible and go with what my own taste dictates, your hall stairs and landing is a big investment.
I have tried most of the colour schemes and always come back to my own favourite colours. I never tire of gold, beige, cream and a little brown. To jazz up these colours a little wine or red here and there is wonderful for the splash. Keep the splash to replacable pieces, like cushions, decorative additions.
It is easier to paint a few strips, on the current fashion colours, on the walls, at regular intervals.  Like 8" plain and then one stripe or two stripes of different fashion colours 3" each with 3" strip between. You can use masking tape for guidance, it works well. 
Hang a little weight down wall and put tape on that line.That will give you great variety and fashion while keeping the changes inexpensive to ring.
I have had the red carpets which I loved but they broke my heart keeping looking good. Dont go too dark As every mark will show. A very mild pattern, like in the Ulster designs,make keeping the carpet easy. If you have little marks on the carpet the small pattern will detract the eye from the mark.
If you can afford, it is well worth it, get the scotch guarded type, or get it done for you. It really works. Would second TC Mathews they have wonderful Ulster carpet - you will tire of it before it wears out.
I recently had a friend spill a whole glass of red wine on a cream suite, I hope I succeeded in hiding my panic. I poured a half bottle of white wine over it straight away.  I could not believe in the morning no sign of a mark at all. The suite is scotch guarded. It is a bit like a plastic cover on the suite.
Best of luck Browtal


----------



## Leo (27 Jul 2010)

Please keep posts seeking or giving recommendations to the *Recommend tradesmen and suppliers.*  forum.


----------



## Noilheart (27 Jul 2010)

Hi again folks,  great to hear all the comments, very helpful.   
 First I want to clarify the “fashionable” query.  When I bought my carpet for the living room many years ago I went for a very ornate design and this felt very old fashioned after a about a year but I felt I had to stick with it as it was very expensive 100% wool.  This time round I wanted to pick something that would look contemporary and not date so quickly.  There are plenty that I like in the fashionable  range. So I dont really need persuading to buy something that I “like”  rather than what is “fashionable” as I can easily have both I'm sure.


 I haven't picked a carpet yet for this area of the house due to being so busy, but I recently bought a new carpet for sitting room and I went for a plain 80/20 wool twist in a sort of beige colour, looks great but won't hide marks well probably  but goes well with the neutral walls, we'll just have to take off the muddy shoes before entering.  Unfortunately door of sitting room is jammed open due to carpet being very high (see my query on another thread).  


 I do love red carpet in a hall Browtal but won't go for it  due to the upkeep as you said.    Others please dont suggest that I should go for  something I  “like”  rather than what is “easy to keep”.  
 I did actually look at the Ulster and agree with you, also scotchguard sounds good idea, I dont know if the one I bought for living room  has been scotchguarded.   I think your ideas about the colour splash with cushions etc is on the right track.    Will post when I eventually get the hall carpet.


 Thanks again to you all.


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Jul 2010)

Noilheart said:


> we'll just have to take off the muddy shoes before entering.


 
Do you really want to live like this?   We considered re-doing our "family room" but decided against it because we didn't want to be constantly telling everyone to be careful, no dirty shoes, no food etc

Not worth it.  I am sure your existing carpet is fine.


----------



## monte (28 Jul 2010)

I would agree with other posts re scotch-guard carpet, got out hall stairs and landing done in one of these and the amount of spills esp since baby came along is crazy but they wipe off so much easier. It's well worth the extra cost imo.


----------



## Bigbird (3 Aug 2010)

I spent one whole year researching carpets and nearly went bananas trying to pick one.  I have kids and a husband who refuses to be house trained so a cream or light colour for me was out the window.  like you i was interested in red initally but was put off as i'm hoping to keep everything very neutral for now as i'm hoping to sell the house overthe next 5 years.  most quotes mounted to roughly 750 inlcuding fitting.  this did not include the underlay as that was already there.  just last month i bought my new carpet. I got a great 100% wool brown/cream stripe and different other tones running through it for my stairs and landing. it was reduced at 215.00.  fitting was 100.00.  it looks fab and will hold the dirt really well as there's a fleck in it too (almost like a aran sweater).   

i'm really thrilled with how well did considering the money i was prepared to pay once upon a time.  my advice is not to rush into anything.  get the cost of the ones you really like and subsequent to that always always ask if they have anything similar on their end of line/sale range.  it saved me approximately 435.00.  that will cover the cost of my car insurance.


----------



## rustbucket (4 Aug 2010)

Whatever you do, avoid a sisal carpet (not sure how you spell it). They look nice and are expensive but they are impossible to clean. Anything spills or gets on it and its wrecked. Have even contacted about 10 cleaning companies about ours and they cant clean it.

Get something thats good value but more importantly hard wearing and easy to clean


----------



## SlugBreath (4 Aug 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Whatever you do, avoid a sisal carpet (not sure how you spell it). They look nice and are expensive but they are impossible to clean. Anything spills or gets on it and its wrecked. Have even contacted about 10 cleaning companies about ours and they cant clean it.
> 
> Get something thats good value but more importantly hard wearing and easy to clean


 
I totally agree with this one. I cannot get some stains out of ours.


----------



## Noilheart (4 Aug 2010)

I've already bought the sitting room carpet now so I'll just have to see how it goes. I wont be fussing too much as I like people to feel at home in a room and sure muddy boots would have been taken off anyway even with the old carpet.    


 I would consider scotchguard now that it has been made safer health-wise for a few years now.


 Yes I did think of sisal  to and your comments noted thanks  Rustbucket and Slugbreath.  


 Bigbird I was pleased to hear about your research – I am inclined to do research before I buy anything and sometimes wonder at people I know who go out and spend just an hour or so deciding on stuff I would take months to decide.   You seem to have got a great bargain – would like to know where you bought it.    The 100% wool is great too as there would no “new carpet” smell from it, my new  80/20 in the sitting room smells strongly and am a bit worried about fumes for a relative who is to visit shortly who has asthma.  I'm doing a bit of research on what type of houseplants absorbs the fumes and clean the air. 



I'm on a house renovating project now on and off for over a year, currently getting some plastering/painting done outside and will keep hall/stairs/landing carpet simmering in the background.


Really appreciate all your comments.


----------



## browtal (4 Aug 2010)

Thanks for your feedback.  Would like a site that gave feedback on recent purchases of various household items. 
It is hard starting from scratch for each purchase. With some of the research done we have a better idea where to start. Good luck with you renevation.
Kind regards Browtal


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Aug 2010)

We are thinking of taking a carpet out of our bathroom and just painting the floorboards white or off white. Any thoughts?


----------



## Noilheart (5 Aug 2010)

Well said Browtal  and  thanks.
Slugbreath - for what its worth here are a few comments on your choice.   I think carpet in a bathroom is fine if it is in a section of the bathroom which is not near the bath or shower units. Painted floorboards would probably  be a bit slippery and you would need to put down suitable mats or bath boards.  If it is the only or main bathroom in the house would have to be taken into account also in considering the finish.   It would be great to have  a separate "wet room" and then a nice dressy comfortable bathroom too with floor of your choice.


----------

